# General > Photography >  aerial photo's

## Tugmistress

There was someone on here that was doing aerial shots from a kite - can i have the contact details please as a friend in orkney is wanting a shot done  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Fernie

Sorry but he lives in Cumbernauld and only comes here to stay with us on holidays.

----------


## davem

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...=aerial+photos

Remember this post from a while ago - its a maybe?

----------


## Even Chance

I was doing it, but the call for it was too small to be financially viable up here.

----------

